# Motor screen trigger out



## pilotdreams (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a sweep spot in height that I like to set my screen at, but using trigger out the screen drops to it's maximum. Is there anyway to adjust this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a remote? Can't you just stop it with that?


----------



## pilotdreams (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep, be a lot easier if I didn't have to stop it and then readjust it perfect each time


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

There should be an adjustment in the screen case to set the screen drop


----------

